# Red Green Dragon HM spawn



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi All!
So I perchased this pair recently and am very excited to breed them! they are currently in a 10 gallon tank with 5 inches of water at 80f. They have been in the tank for 8 days, 6 days divided and the last 2 days she is in a jar and he is free in the tank. They have been eating blood worms, brine shrimp, and some betta pellets for the past 3 weeks. She is very fat with eggs and is acting very positively toward Dragon (my male) but no vertical bars. I plan to put them together tonight before bed.

here are some pics there are not super good pics because i took them with my phone (my camera is hiding)

Dragon










Peanut


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

ohhhhh super pretty. good luck. do you have all the things you need to house the adult fry? wat are you feeding them?


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks! yes, i recently built a betta barracks with a sump filter and I have a TON of jars, just in case  I`m going to be feeding them bbs and then a micro worm culture. there are lots of live plants in the tank as well so they will be very happy fry (if they spawn) lol.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful pair!  Maybe start off with microworms, then go to BBS. Microworms are easier for the teeny ones to eat because they vary in size, all BBS are all usually the same size  Thats cool you're from Vancouver, I'm over in Comox haha


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Yay! a fellow BCer! lol Thanks for the advise. I will try that!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

No problem! :-D Good luck with the spawn


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i feel very confident that you are prepared. good luck and i definatly want a pair if they spawn


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats provided if she can ship to U.S


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

They are both gorgeous and a beautiful pair.
I love their names too  My dragon is named dragon too  lol
I hope all goes well keep us updated.


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure how to ship internationally so I'll have to do some research. 

So there's no action yet but I'll keep y'all updated


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

They are finally spawning! yay!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Congrats, how's it going now? Fellow Vancouverite here, just the wrong Vancouver  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Woohoo!  Lol we have 3 types of vancouver in this conversation...I'm on Vancouver ISLAND. XD Too funny


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

haha awesome!

Well I went out for a few hours and just got home. Dragon has made a huge nest and it's filled with eggs! I just took Peanut out and she's pretty beat up. but she's in her own tank far away from anyone else. She's got a couple plants and I put some bacteria supplement in her tank. Now the waiting. . .


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aww yay dragon!  Naughty boy for beating Peanut up tho! 

I hate the waiting -_- Looks like we'll both be waiting a couple days lol. My pair spawned today too, for about 5 hours. Loads of eggs. Amazing how many eggs our little ladies can hold >.<


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations! It was all the rain we had the past week! must be good for breeding  And I know what you mean! I couldn't believe all the eggs that were in Peanut... mind you, she was a little chubby hehe


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha oh god that rain was awwwwful! Today was pretty nice though when they started spawning so maybe they like sun too haha. HA! Not summer, sorry fishies XD


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

congrats on the spawning, how's everything look today?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations on the spawn, the parents are beautiful.


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Well dragons a busy little bee trying to keep all his eggs in the nest. He's lost a bit of color but I'm assuming it's the stress of keeping the eggs afloat. Other than that everything looks good!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww yay! Good dragon  Its amazing how they know what to do, only by instinct.


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah they were both very good first timers! (other than the fighting) but all couples argue  

Hows your spawn doing BB?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh he's doing about the same as your boy haha. Won't leave the nest except to come and tell me to go away LOL. Cheeky boy.  He's not eating these ones like he did with Peekaboo so maybe these are actually viable


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

lol They totally tell you to go away! Dragon looks at me like " Don't look! They're not ready yet! " LOL


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

LMAO! So protective! You'd think they'd trust us by now haha. Ive had my boy for like....8 months. Psh, no trust. LOL


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

All I did was take a picture of my boy's nest, and got a flare. He didn't want me to look too closely either. I love finally having eggs!


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

most animals have to be 'trained' to 'trust' humans around babies. Like horses and dogs can learn to tolerate it, but most still display signs of nervousness when humans or other animals are around. I use the term 'trust' loosely, in that they can't trust, like human can trust. Its not a conscious decision. 

"Oh I'll 'trust' this human not to smash or eat my eggs." A fish will never think that. But IMO other animals can learn to accept it, or tolerate humans, at different levels. One pony couldn't care less what you did with her foal, another tried to stomp you in the ground. My doberman didn't care what i did with her puppies, but let a stranger just come in the house, far from the puppies in the bedroom and she went for their throat. 

Humans should never completely trust a protective mommy or daddy anything. Although a Betta probably couldn't inflict a mortal wound ^.^) 

IMO by Me. 
lolzzzzz

​


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

^ Very true!

SOOOO... very exciting news! WE HAVE FRY!! and a lot of them! lolz I removed Dragon because he is really pale and I didnt want to chance leaving him in another day. so dad's out, and they're almost free swimming... time to get the live food on the go lolz


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwwww yay!!!!!!! congrats <3333


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats on having Fry! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

YAY!!! Congrats..


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YAY more fry! Looks like it's contageous!


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

quick pic of some of my 2 day old fry


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Good numbers, and they look really good. Love spawn logs!


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Babies are Awesome!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Ahhhhh so many!! so adorable


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

wow.. look at lose fry!! They look HUGE  lol... SO cute!!


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks! They're all free swimming now!


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

YAY!! Clever little fry 
I can't wait to see what they'll look like as time goes on.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

is that from your phone? i love the parents they are gorgeous >w< your gonna have some purdy fries  please get more pics of them XP


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

@bettalover1507

yes all the pictures were taken on my iphone 

So they have been growing like crazy the past couple of days so here are some pictures i took tonight. 5 days old


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

The iphone is actually pretty good for taking pictures.. That is what I have been using  I do want to get an app to see if that will improve the quality though 
You fry are SO cute. The look so long. I cant believe theyre already 5 days old


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks! Yeah they are my pride and joy right now! They are the longest fry (at Thier age) that I have ever had. I've never used live food for fry food before though and im finding that to be a bit of a pain in the butt! I had ordered micro worms but after using the brine shrimp (as mOst of them seem to be eating them) I'm not sure I'll even use them right away. There's a ton Of live plants which is giving them tons of food... And little white belly  so cute!


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey so my fry are almost 10days old and I've noticed that some are dead. Ph is fine, temp is fine, ammonia is fine and they r being fed lots. But I also notice that the ones that are alive are getting bigger... Is this just something that happens?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

after reading from the other logs, yeah it's pretty common to lose some along the way.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

As already stated, I wouldn't be too worried. If everything seems to be alright you should be ok.. You will lose some fry just due to the fact that some are weaker than others and wont make it.. Unless you are losing BIG nimbers you should be ok.. Have you got the top of the tank covered?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, some fry will be lost. As long as most of them are doing well, there should be nothing to worry about. As Gloria asked, it is very important that the top be covered so that when their labranth (sp?) develops, the air must be moist so that they don't try to breath air that is too dry.


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

yes there is a top on the tank and plenty of condensation on the walls of the tank. there's probably only 15 or so that have died but i just wanted to make sure that it was normal. thanks y'all!


----------



## randio (Oct 10, 2011)

hey!
So the fry are getting so big! they are 15 days now and I thought I'd post some pictures of how cute they are!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

randio, i keep looking at these and thinking how did he get my PK, and the broken TC pot from his tank... lol

Congrats on the fry


----------

